# PM66 year of Manufacture?



## JevWorks (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello all, very cool site. I recently picked up a Powermatic 66 at auction. Rough looking saw, sat out for a bit when the school cut their woods program. It has a 2hp 3 phase Leeson motor in great condition. All the cranks turn with ease. The fence was perfectly square with the blade at the 0° mark and marked 0" on the fence rail in its current condition! I was quite impressed, especially with only $225 into it with the auction fees and taxes.

So my plans are to completely refurb the machine. Main question is how can I get an idea of the date of manufacture for this beast? Paint color codes? Also a good one stop site for replacement parts? Perhaps a pdf manual/ parts list etc. S/N 65-737. 

Thanks for the help.
JevWorks


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/PowermaticSerialNumbers.ashx

Looks like a model 65 and 1965 for the year

http://www.owwm.org

these sites are the tied together, best place you can find about any answer to your questions


----------



## JevWorks (Mar 25, 2014)

The model says it's a 66 on the same tag just right above the serial number.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know what happened there, but by serial number it's a model 65. If you could post a pic of the tag it would help.


----------



## JevWorks (Mar 25, 2014)

I guess Im not allowed to post pictures yet...


----------



## JevWorks (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok figured out the photos were too big! Some shots of the beast...


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

PM 66 came out year 1966 .


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

started making the 66 in 1965, according to the serial, it's a model 65, according to the plate it's a 66


Model 65
NN-nnn 1965—?? "NN" is the last two digits of the year, beginning in 196*5*. "nnn" is a number.

Model 66
66-nnn 1965—68 "nnn" is a number.
N66-nnnn 1968—77 "N" is the units digit of the year, beginning in 196*8*. "nnnn" is a number.
NN66-nnnn 1978—?? "NN" is the last two digits of the year, beginning in 19*78*. "nnnn" is a number.


----------



## JevWorks (Mar 25, 2014)

At any rate, its an awesome saw. Sanded and polished the top, looks almost new. Powered it up whispers like a dream. Now to strip it down, blast it, and get it powder coated.

Any ideas on good places for replacement parts? I am needing the nylon bushings that isolate the fence rail from the table.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

You can check here, 

http://www.toolpartspro.com/ 

or here, 

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ 

You can find a ton of info here, no chiwanese machinery allowed on this sight. 

http://vintagemachinery.org/ 

I guarantee you will love the saw when you start using it. Wouldn't hurt to replace the arbor bearings, bearings run around $40 for the pair, easy to replace.
Enjoy the saw, and for what you paid, you stole it........


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Powermatic made solid saws and PM66 was no exception , it was the smoothest running saw . PM66 was released year 1966. Check ebay for bushings.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

The 66 actually started in 1965, the bearings are Fafnir W-204-PP, that's the original number. Some of the auto parts places will want close to $80 bucks a piece for the replacement. Go to the vintage site and they have a place most there buy their bearings from. Ebay has some at times, you have to have the old style, the new style won't work without replacing the two spacers.


----------

